# Gas tank coatings



## mac266 (Sep 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever used a gas tank coating/treatment for rusty antique gas tanks? What are your experiences/recommendations?


----------



## tycfoote (Sep 20, 2011)

Have used several different types but none compare to KBS coating , used it on classic cars, Motorcycles, and tractor tanks


----------

